# DACs: Can You Hear a Difference? 24/96 Hi-Res File D/L, QES Labs PAD-2 vs Burl B2 ADC



## bbfoto

Can you hear a difference between these two studio ADC/DAC units when used on the same track? The track is R&B with a female vocalist.

If so, WHAT are the differences?

The music track is the same, but was converted by two different 2-channel (stereo) studio ADC/DAC units...the QES Labs PAD-2, and the Burl B2 ADC, which are both very highly regarded by studio engineers. There are 3 Tracks to download because the QES Labs PAD-2 has two different modes, "Classic", and "Low Group Delay".

The source for these files is a YouTube video by QES Labs (so there's that), but it's in Italian (with English subtitles). The video itself is somewhat useless. The actual files are the real meat & potatoes here. To eliminate any Pre-Bias, Do Not Watch the YouTube video or read the Comments there until After you have listened to the downloaded tracks and have made your notes! 


You can Download each of the 117mb 24/96 WAV files at the links below:

*BURL B2 Bomber 24/96 WAV*

*QES PAD-2 Low Group Delay 24/96 WAV*

*QES PAD-2 Classic 24/96 WAV*

Download Links are also in the Description area of the YouTube video.








NOTE: Good headphones might be a better option if your system isn't optimized. Too bad we can't all have the Augspurger Studio Monitors that this engineer is listening through!


----------



## Weightless

Thanks for the links. Ill download and listen tonight. 

* Note - you shouldnt have added the note about needing an ultra good system to hear the difference. You just added bias towards not hearing a difference. Just saying. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto

In my initial post, I forgot to add that the best way to A/B these tracks is probably by using *Foobar2000* with the *ABX Comparator plug-in*.

Just Google both and you will find the Free download for them. Unfortunately this is a Windows only program.


----------

